# all male peacock tank(NEED help im new to all male tanks)



## spursangel (Oct 15, 2010)

okay so i have a 46 gallon bowfront (i think it is 36 inches wide). i currently have 1 firemouth and 2 peacocks of different color (blue and i think the other may be the ruby or ruben one..i think) yes i know shame on me for getting the firemouth but the sales guy said he wud b fine so i got him. after surfing the web i found out that some peaple have mixed them before, but my questions are:
how many peacocks can i get 
will my firemouth b a big issue 
and wat other cichlids might i posssibly get 
im also worried about my tank being too small

thanks!


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

What size are you existing fish.

I think the trick with all male tanks is compatibility so all the males will 'colour up' and that can be an easier exercise by growing out younger fish together.
You are right regarding tank size I think another 1-2 male peacocks will max that tank.
But keeping it 'well stocked' will keep agression between tankmates down so I would suggest adding 4-5 Eyellows that would keep to themselves but add business to tank and potentially help your set up. But that will also increase the need for a optimium water/filtration regime

As for firemouth. It might find the going hard if all other tankmates are African but could be OK if they all grow out together.

end of the day an all male tank is a case of trial and error, and the temperament of individual fish- more so in a smaller tank.
i have had my 150g peacock/hap male setup going for almost 2 yrs and it is still work in progress and will end up being 240g


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry, your tank is really too small to manage an all male peacock tank. Such a tank really does need more space and water to give it the best chance of success. You have several options for your sized tank IMHO:

1. A colony of mild mannered, small peacocks either sulfurheads or blue orchids. See the article in the library section on maylandi peacocks. These males are very mild and you can do multiple males and multiple females in relatively small tanks. I have 3M-5F in a 45 gallon (36"long) with no trouble. I ordered them online and the stocking was recommended by the credible breeder. It's worked very well and I'm quite happy with this tank.

2. A South American/Central American themed tank. Your sized tank would be perfect for firemouths minus the peacocks, plus other new world species including tetras, cories and bristlenose plecos. I've not kept firemouths myself, so I don't know how many you can have in your tank. If you do not use the firemouth, you have very many options of species that would do great in your tank, including apistogrammas, blue or Bolivian rams, curviceps and my particular favorite -- rainbow cichlids.

3. You can do a dwarf African tank, I believe. I've not done this, but many folks use saulosi or demonsoni (both small mbuna) in smaller tanks.

good luck!


----------



## spursangel (Oct 15, 2010)

do u mean yellow labs and the fish are about 2 inches. and hollyfish2000 do u think the fish u mentioned could easily be found at a lfs or are they uncommon??


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

spursangel said:


> do u mean yellow labs and the fish are about 2 inches. and hollyfish2000 do u think the fish u mentioned could easily be found at a lfs or are they uncommon??


its rare to ever find any decent peacocks at an LFS at least around here


----------



## spursangel (Oct 15, 2010)

my lfs is very nice verygood prices and nice looking peacocks. the owner is also very expierienced. the only problem i have found is one of my fish had a damaged eye that to be honest makes him look evil but he is still healthy so im fine


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

You can get some of the dwarf cichlids I mentioned at several of the LFS near me, including blue and Bolivian rams, various apistos and curveps. Rainbow cichlids for some reason are never in LFS. I bought mine off Aquabid and could not be happier with them!!

You might also see if there's a local cichlid club and you can find hobbyists who are breeding these various dwarf new world ciclids.


----------

